
Aston Martin Is Getting into the 'Evil Lair' Business - clouddrover
https://jalopnik.com/aston-martin-is-getting-into-the-evil-lair-business-1837306504
======
yial
I have to admit, I read this and I thought the “lairs” bit must be satire...

But no. They really are calling it a service to design lairs.

[https://media.astonmartin.com/aston-martin-automotive-
galler...](https://media.astonmartin.com/aston-martin-automotive-galleries-
and-lairs-revealed-at-pebble-beach/)

